# I have a pneum solenoid - can you help with the cylinder



## jousley (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey all. an easy question for most of you

I have a 3 port, 2 position Double Solenoid. I know this means that I need a "single acting" cylinder?? 

does that the cylinder will extend only? and then stay there? There is an exhaust port on the solenoid - so how does the cylinder go back down? just turn it off? 

I know this sounds dumb- but I haven't been doing pneumatics for a few years.

Just a brush up of your knowledge, and i'm appreciative.

thanks
J


----------



## imax (May 22, 2006)

Depends on what the cylinder is pushing (pulling?)... Gravity and the open exhaust (valve off) might be enough to return it to position. You could use a spring. Or a rope, pulley, and a bucket full of counter weight... possibilities are endless. It really just depends on the mechanism and prop being used.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

You don't necessarily need a single acting cylinder. When there is no power on the solenoid one port will have air flow through it ,when power is applied air will flow through the opposite side. A single acting cylinder has a spring in it to either retract or stay extended depending on the type of cylinder you get.


----------

